# Fiat Ducato 2.o Jtd problems



## Nickphotos (Jan 16, 2013)

Hoorah , took delivery of our Lunar Champ 520 ( 2004 ) from Chelston in Wellington , Somerset. We have used it for a month and apart from a leaking shower cubicle ( into the living area ! ) all seems fine ( UNTIL NOW ) For the first time we let the fuel gauge go onto the yellow warning lamp
and drove about ten miles back to our site. Next morning the van started to cough and splutter on our way to the garage until finally cutting out and refusing to start ( the red engine symbol was lit up , suggesting a fault with the injectors ) next step the breakdown company who thought that a quick ' bleed ' of the injectors would be all that was needed and we would be on our way , Wrong ! A trip on a low loader later to the garage and diagnostic tuning it appears that the fuel high pressure sensor is faulty.
Three days to wait for parts and a £230 bill. Anyone heard of these problems with the Fiat Ducato 2.0 JTD engine ? Any comments would be most grateful. We bought this younger van because our old 1995 Compass Drifter was costing us too much to keep on the road , but at least it could be fixed without resorting to computer diagnostics.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

It sounds like you "Ran out of Fuel" :wink: 

Are you sure the garage didn't have you over :?: 

Alan H


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I understand that, unlike a petrol engine where if you run out you just put petrol in and turn the key to let the fuel pump through, with most diesel engines running out and getting air in the fuel line is more of a problem, since this has to be purged to ensure diesel reaches the injectors. Running out at speed can be a bigger problem since the parts run dry but are still running at high speed so this can cause damage. So the garage may be right.

Bottom line for future is to treat 1/4 full as empty and never run out. I always carry a full 5l container of diesel on board in case.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I have been daft enough to run out of diesel a few times   

In my old self build M/H 1986 you where given a warning, it would stutter then a few miles later stop, Bleeding it was a messy, smelly pain
Having to manually pump the fuel pump to bleed it through

Newer vans normally give you no hint, as soon as they register a lack of fuel they just stop 
But on both of my 2004 vans there has been no bleeding required
Turn on the ignition and you hear the fuel pump working, when it stops a quick crank over of the engine, if it doesn't start, turn off and repeat 
They have always started with no bleeding required

Alan H


----------



## Nickphotos (Jan 16, 2013)

*Fiat Fuel problems*

Thanks for the replies.
Watched the garage put their diagnostic tool on the engine and saw the code print out so I trust they are correct.Tried the suggestion by Alan H , but to no avail.garage did a roadside ' bleed ' and sprayed ' quick start ' into the air filter , still no joy.Suggestions were low on fuel,so whilst on the loader we put seventy pounds worth in and were taken to the garage where they suggested that with sufficient fuel , a quick ' bleed ' and all would be OK ! Thanks Alan H , so used to having some sort of warning when getting low on fuel, seems you don't get this on ' modern ' vans.
According to the manual , when yellow fuel light comes on, you have about eight litres still in the tank , which should be good for at least thirty miles
obviously not the case !


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Ducato running low on fuel*

When I first read this msg I thought it seemed to much of a coincidence. Now reading Roger's comment I can fully agree.

We never run ours below a quarter on the guage for several reasons Firstly you cant push it very far! But seriously the bottom of the tank will have crud/ water in it and as I understand these modern diesels move a lot of fuel around and then return it to the tank. They also use the fuel as a lubricant in the HP pump and probably other bits as well.

Sorry about the bill, we had athe turbo blow without any warning and the bill was a bit uder a gtrand. We seem to pay a high price for all this fuel economy and clever bits.

Glad you enjoyed your time away, before it went wrong!

Happy Days

Mike & Ann


----------



## Nickphotos (Jan 16, 2013)

*Fiat Fuel problems*

Thanks Mike and Ann

Although the van is at a garage 30 miles away , at the end of the day , our van still has two years and eleven months to run on it's warranty,so any work and out of pocket expenses should be covered

Nick


----------



## Nickphotos (Jan 16, 2013)

LATEST

Fuel sensor fitted , still won't start !!!! The garage have now phoned me back to say they are 99% certain it's the fuel injector pump !! Supply and fit - £800 !!!.Our dealer where we bought the van from now says unless the problem is 100% identified then they won't pay any expensive repairs.Now have to pay for the fitted part ( sensor )which wasn't the problem and for transporting the van to a specialist Fiat Service Centre to see if they can diagnose what's going on.
Wish we hadn't bothered changing our old Compass for this heap of s**t !!


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Why are you getting work done when you should have spoken to your dealer therefore saving any problems (ie silly bills)......it's under warranty with your dealer not with any garage....

Stop all work and get your dealer to suggest a plan other wise you will just keep getting a bill from a garage that has no right to do any warranty work and continue to put you out of pocket!!


----------



## graham johnson (Feb 13, 2021)

hi anyone have a picture of cam belt timing marks , on ducato 2ltr jtd 2006 , cam wheel has single bolt, not 3 . cheers


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

graham johnson said:


> hi anyone have a picture of cam belt timing marks , on ducato 2ltr jtd 2006 , cam wheel has single bolt, not 3 . cheers


Best bet would be to try the Fiat forum.

https://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/

Terry


----------

